# Mittens vs. Gloves ...Your opinions wanted...



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I prefer mittens for warmth. I don't have any trouble with the straps on my bindings. If the mittens fit correctly (you don't get them to big) then I don't see the issue at all with the straps or zippers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

I wear glove liners inside of some O.R. waterproof mitten shells. I love the warmth that you get with them. Definately mittens all the way!


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Gotta go with Mittens on the mountain... If I was doing something that required more use of my fingers then obviously id use gloves, but for just doing and undoing bindings...Mittens for warmth.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

mittens for sure. so much warmer. Just get some glove liners for when you need to pull them off.


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys rock. Thanks for all the replies!

I do have a question about fitting though. My finger tips go right to the edge of the mitten, but my thumb has about 1cm of slack to the edge (wont happen in an L). The size is an XL and there is lots of width in the finger area for room (good thing?)

The mittens come with an removable inner glove as well, but the inner glove on the L didn't quite go down my wrist and felt uncomfortable. So I went with the XL.

Should I go down to an L for a slimmer fit on the mit, or is it okay to have it a little bulky?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like you are right between sizes. I would go with the more comfortable mit. You can always add some material (bungee chord) to the zippers if you are having trouble. I don't like removing my gloves even with the liner to deal with my gear.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

mittens are for alta


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

hyp0xia said:


> You guys rock. Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> I do have a question about fitting though. My finger tips go right to the edge of the mitten, but my thumb has about 1cm of slack to the edge (wont happen in an L). The size is an XL and there is lots of width in the finger area for room (good thing?)
> 
> ...


Size them like you would a new pair of shoes, not to much room and not to tight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Mittens and glove liners keep your hands warmer but it is harder to grip certain things but gloves give you better grip on other things.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, I use the glove liners on the inside of my mittens. I switched from gloves to mittens a while back because the tips of my fingers would get really cold in gloves but mittens kept them all warm. And if I need to make an adjustment with my bindings, I have the glove liners that are covering my hand to adjust them.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I split the difference with these.

HESTRA USA


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> Yea, I use the glove liners on the inside of my mittens. I switched from gloves to mittens a while back because the tips of my fingers would get really cold in gloves but mittens kept them all warm. And if I need to make an adjustment with my bindings, I have the glove liners that are covering my hand to adjust them.


But what kind of adjustments would require you to remove the mitten??


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

Johnny T said:


> I split the difference with these.
> 
> HESTRA USA


:thumbsup: The 3-fingerbang heli's are the shit. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Swany X-Change II gloves and then also purchased the mittens. I rock the mittens on most days unless it is warmer but still too cold for just my UA liner gloves. I have no problems putting on bindings, getting into my pockets, etc with my mittens on. I also never wear the UA liners with the mittens because they are so incredibly warm while I used to wear them with my gloves on really cold days.


----------



## orlandowdwcraze (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, for my first trip i've been looking for gloves all along but now from these posts i'm thinking maybe I should go mittens. I look around for those too. Where can you get the glove liners?


----------



## hyp0xia (Jan 13, 2009)

orlandowdwcraze said:


> Wow, for my first trip i've been looking for gloves all along but now from these posts i'm thinking maybe I should go mittens. I look around for those too. Where can you get the glove liners?


These are the mitts I have. They come with the under liner glove so it's a pretty good value. Plus, Gore-Tex ftmfw!

http://www.burton.com/mens-snowboard-gloves-mitts-gore-tex-mitt/221177,default,pd.html?dwvar_221177_variationColor=002&start=6&cgid=mens-gloves-mitts


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

definitely mitts!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

im using the grenade tmnt mittens. so there a cross between the two and its perfect for warmth and flexibilty in what i need to do with my gloves on


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have always rocked mitts as well. For the same reason as every one else; warmth.
I might wear some gloves in the spring, but they'd be the liners from the mitt, but more likely I'd be wearing the mitt shell.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

mittens yay


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

id say gloves as they look much better then mittens


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm looking at new gloves/mitts and since I've been using gloves so far, I'm definitely considering mitts now :thumbsup:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

mittens for me when its below freezing and my dakine impreza gloves when its above.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I need a new pair and am definately going for mitts after looking at this thread.
I've found another reason to have mitts is that gloves are so think you really dont have the advantage of the fingers anyway.
From searhing though ive found stores stock more gloves than mitts.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Mittens all the way.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Mittens for sure. I used to be a glove person but I have poor extremity circulation and I was always balling my fists in my gloves. Once I bought mittens I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I use gloves but mittens will almost always be warmer.

Currently using the Dakine Titan glove, and I totally love it, its a 3 part glove with the goretex insert and my hands haven't got cold yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Go for the mitten. Meow! I actually prefer the glove but the mitten is generally a little warmer.

The Ride Prophets


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I rock mittens with the glove liners because I always seem to forget to buckle something or zip something else and my hands are always cold so they keep me nice and warm even if I have to take the mitten shells off to fix something.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally wore my Dakine Apollo gloves and they were very warm and comfy... In fact, it was the first time I didn't need a glove liner and neither my fingers or glove were frozen by the end of the night... the nose/goggle wipe also do great justice


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

Mittens with glove liners - undermitts for under the sleeve


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> mittens are for alta


QFT




/10char


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I do a combo of mittens + glove liners, depending on the weather. If I had to go with only one, I would definitely do mittens. 1) I don't really need to grip anything most of the time 2) If I did and had normal gloves instead of glove liners, my grip wouldn't be any better than with mittens 3) I'm less likely to do something stupid that would injure a finger (eg one time with just my glove liners on, I decided to put my hand down before sitting... not too bad, but bent one of my fingers in some direction it's not supposed to go in.

If it weren't for the fact that it gets too warm for mittens, I don't think I'd ever switch to my glove liners.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

What about the lobster gloves. http://www.rei.com/product/788067 Saw those on another forum and now I think I want some.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

There are many Gloves in the store, I prefer to wear Nylon gloves as it's Soft and comfortable fit my fingers.


----------

